
The Equidistribution of Lattice Shapes of ...: An Artist’s Rendering [pdf] - th0br0
http://www.theliberatedmathematician.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/PiperThesisPostPrint.pdf
======
th0br0
Original title is _The Equidistribution of Lattice Shapes of Rings of Integers
of Cubic, Quartic, and Quintic Number Fields: an Artist’s Rendering_ \- sadly
a tad too long.

------
brudgers
I only saw what appears to be a document of blank pages.

~~~
th0br0
Yeah, same experience with AcrobatReader on my Android... opening it up on my
computer worked though ... weird.

